# colors



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

ok so ive been hearing alot about self colored mice but my question is what is self colored when i heared this i was and still is so confused

my other question is what color would i get i bred a blue satin rex male with a siamese doe what would i get in colors??

anything would really help thank you


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

To answer your first question, "self mice" are mice that are a solid color. No white spots, not color pointed (like your siamese), or any other kind of pattern.

Your second question... Do you know any of what either parent carries? Are they related? I'm not an expert with color points, but since rex is dominant, 50% of that litter would also be rex. Satin is recessive, so the Siamese would need to be carrying a copy in order to get satin babies.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Do you know the parents of your mice? You get almost any other varieties in your litter but without knowing what genes your mice carry you won't know for sure and you can only expect to get blacks with smooth and/or curly hair. The most common rex/astrex genes are dominant but some aren't so there is a chance you won't get any rexes in your litter.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

i know that the pet store i got the siamese mice from was from about 4 generations of pure siamese and the siamese doe also is a satin i forgot to mention that and the rex dont have very curly hair but he does have curly wiskers also how do you tell if a mouse is chinchilla cuase the pet shop i got my male from said he is either a chinchilla or rex i went with rex cause in the back of his neck his hair is very wavy and so is the rest of is hair but as wavy and his stomach is wavy to


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Do you think you could upload a picture? It's easier to ID that way instead of going off a description.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Chinchilla is a color variety. Rex is a coat variety. They're not related or similar in appearance.

If you have dominant rex, you could expect, as SarahY said, satin black babies, some of whom will have curly coats. If you have recessive rex, they'll all be plain satin black mice.

However, they will carry blue, siamese, and (if it's recessive) rex. Bred to their dad, they'd produce more satin blue rexes and satin black rexes. Bred to their mom, they'll produce more satin siamese. If you get rex babies in the first litter, breeding those rex babies to their mother will give you satin rex siamese.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

if someone can tell me how to upload a pic and put it on here i will do that 
i just dont know how to upload a pic to a post


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

ok here she is and he is on the next page


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

sorry for the bad quility but they are indeed satin and i hope you see the wavyness in his coat and in this the bad quality made his coat look brown i dont know why but yea ima put better quality pics up and youl see him nice


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

this picture is not so well either but its just for the color just to show you that it is not brown lol sorry for all the you can kinda see his waveness in his coat


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

here he is


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Is he all one color in person, or is that patch behind his shoulders actually that much darker? I realize satin is difficult to photograph.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

he is all 1 color in person


----------



## MojoMouse (Apr 20, 2012)

He's a pretty shade of blue. As far as his coat type, he'd be considered a poor rex. If it's the dominant rex gene, he's probably heterozygous, meaning that he's only got one copy of the rex gene. The curl of the coat is improved when the mouse is homozygous. You can do this with selective breeding. In the first litter you'll probably get all blacks, with half rex. If you pair a brother and sister with rex coats, they'll be a quarter of the F2 litter homozygous for rex. You'll be able to tell as their coats have a finer, crimped curl. A quarter of the F2 litter will also be blue.


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you so much and any more advise about this pair will really help and how do you tell what kind of siamese mice you have cause i know that their is like seal point siamese, himalayian siamese mice and stuff like that


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

and what is the odds of getting full black rex's will that mean that the female also carries a rex gene>??
or if they produce wierd colors then black like brown, beige or something like that what would that mean???
or if they produce something weirder like long hairs is that possible cause i really dont know the line of parents from the male


----------

